# Looking for a retirement yard for my mare - Kent



## Sapphire1995 (8 July 2016)

I've now made the hard decision to put my mare into retirement livery. I am happy for her to live out. Shes a 21 year old 16hh tb x dutch warm blood. She is a really kind mare and we've been together for 12 years. Due to my circumstances changing I am struggling to juggle home life, work, family, pets and I feel I cant give her the attention she deserves and feel she would be better being out with a herd in retirement. I could never sell her or loan her out so I feel this is my best option.


----------



## Nicnac (8 July 2016)

Friend retired her horse to Worsenden Farm - they have a website.


----------



## Sapphire1995 (8 July 2016)

It would be ideal there as its only 5 miles from me but they are full up and operating a waiting list, spaces don't come up very often there.


----------

